# How to prepare cork bark for aquarium???



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

One thing about cork bark although very pretty is it'll always float.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I would say try siliconing it to slate or something heavy.


----------



## KKR496 (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh I have the floating under control. (doing the slate thing) but is there anything I have to do to make it safe for the aquarium like boiling??


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Some reptile decor has a pesticide on it to keep the bugs away from the reptiles. I am not into reptiles to know what pests (They don't get fleas, but lice? Something else?) or what pesticide. Just know not to use reptile stuff in an aquarium unless it is labeled pesticide free, or OK for aquariums. 

I have used oak bark from Quercus douglasii, the blue oak. It floats for awhile, then sinks, and releases a lot of tannins. If cork is similar (it is from the Quercus suber tree) then I would start by boiling it both to saturate it with water and to begin releasing tannins. If the water you boil it in stays more or less clear, or just tinted a bit, then the cork will not release too many tannins into the tank. 

This will not remove pesticides, if any.


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

*Cork*

I have the back wall in my 180 lined with cork which I bought a few years ago from Zoo Med. I attached it with silicone and I've never had any problems with it.


----------

